
Wal-Mart shortened the length of its store receipts saving more than $7M - SQL2219
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/10/10/wal-mart-plans-further-cost-cuts-as-competition-with-amazon-intensifies-update.html
======
DrScump
Actual title : "Wal-Mart Plans Further Cost Cuts as Competition With Amazon
Intensifies"

Far more ominous to me than the recept trick was this: "Over the past two
years, Wal-Mart has already cut costs by eliminating thousands of corporate
and store jobs, increasing the fees charged to its suppliers to deliver goods
to stores and demanding lower prices on goods."

